# Riccia



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

Does anyone have any spare riccia I want to incorporate more of this in my 30 gallon tank.rayer:


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Nobody wants to give you riccia, Scott....


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

dude I've got riccia like you wouldn't beleive, I'm actually ready for a good trim, I'd gladly give you some how much are you looking for?


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

enough to cover the foreground of a 30 gallon tank


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

I vote to kick Erik out of the club. LOL:heh:


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

when are you hoping to get the riccia, I dont think I have quite that much right now but I do have quite a bit at least enough to get you off to a good start. If your thinking of getting the riccia at the jan meeting I should have more by then.


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

January meeting would be fine and I can give you the tank at that time as well.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

sshockey said:


> I vote to kick Erik out of the club. LOL:heh:


LOL...I vote Scott _into_ the club if he ever comes to a meeting!!


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

To busy playing in the tub. lol
:bathbaby:


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

That's gross, dude....


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

That works for me


----------

